# Tother!



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

He's landed! :thumbup:

And he's gone behind some stuff under the stairs, and I guess that'll be the last we see of him for a few days.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Excuse me but where are the pictures? Even if it's just a paw or a bottom!

So glad that you have got tother home with you ready to become a pampered puss!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my - how on earth have I missed your good news  

Can't wait to see the pics as he settles in - wishing you many happy years together


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

.........Just realised.

Hope he settles in quickly.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Gwen9244 said:


> Excuse me but where are the pictures? Even if it's just a paw or a bottom!
> 
> So glad that you have got tother home with you ready to become a pampered puss!


This is the best I can do at the moment! :lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ha! I KNEW he was special from the pictures. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I second that request for pictures of your own--can't wait to see him luxuriating about in his new forever home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome home Tother  xx

I'm sure he'll come out when he's ready and wants to be nosey


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi Tother, welcome to your new home. Hurry up and come out of hiding, we want to see you.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

He's landed on his feet with you Shoshannah.


He will soon realise that he's won the cat equivalent of the lottery.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome home Tother. 
It must be so scary for them, sure he will be out soon though.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome home!


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congraulations!... & welcome to PF Tother! 

Sarah & Miss Meg


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't be scared Tother......We don't bite I promise!!!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure he will be out and in his rightful place ruling the house soon enough...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Welcome to PF Tother :thumbsup: We are all looking forward to meeting you so please don't hide for too long


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> This is the best I can do at the moment! :lol:


Ha ha love the picture. I am so glad that Tother is now in his forever home. Big welcome Tother from the Purrfects.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome home Tother and welcome to PF 

Viv xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That's better! That was a pic of a gorgeous face. I am sure that tother will be out and about ruling the roost before long.

That's so lovely that you have rescued tother to live a spoilt and pampered life with you.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww hi Tother clever boy i wonder what enticing treats you gonna get offered now  welcome to pf , see you soon boy have a cosy evening in your new forever home xxx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome home Tother! 

I hope he settles in well. Hope you have a camera handy when you crack open the treats!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

He's got some Sheba (what he was eating before) on the other side of the hallway. I hope he comes out and eats something when we are in bed, don't want him starving!

His previous owner said he was always first to appear at feeding time and loves his food!

Tother was insured with Petplan this afternoon, and once he's a bit more settled I shall be chipping him. He is already neutered.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Buttons1 said:


> Welcome home Tother!
> 
> I hope he settles in well. Hope you have a camera handy when you crack open the treats!


Omg you have to get the cosma treats as ours go loopy for them!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome home Tother! 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures once you have settled in


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Gwen9244 said:


> Omg you have to get the cosma treats as ours go loopy for them!


Do you mean the tubs of snackies/toothies? If so then I second this!! Ours love them, and also the tub rattling noise is perfect for assembling a furry army should you need them all in one place 

Tother is gorgeous, I hope he settles in quickly


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah congratulations, he doesn't look too scared so I'm sure he will be out exploring and making friends with you very soon xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Welcome home Tothher!
Looking foward To loads of pics of the new ruler of the house, once he settles in.
I bet the Orange Cat will show him the ropes...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

By the way, stupid question from a non-native speaker...
Should I interpret and pronounce Tother as t'other (the other)?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> By the way, stupid question from a non-native speaker...
> Should I interpret and pronounce Tother as t'other (the other)?


Not a stupid question at all. I _am_ a native speaker and don't know if its T'Other or Toe-fer! 

Beautiful boy, and many congrats shoshannah :001_wub:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of him all settled and lording it over everybody. I also hope he proves me right and turns out to be a very vocal cat


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww when you first showed his photo I thought he was the cat for you , hope he comes out exploring soon so we can see more photos


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats  

I've been pronouncing it Toe-The...only time will tell


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

dancemagicdance said:


> Do you mean the tubs of snackies/toothies? If so then I second this!! Ours love them, and also the tub rattling noise is perfect for assembling a furry army should you need them all in one place
> 
> Tother is gorgeous, I hope he settles in quickly


Yes, the Cosma Snackies in the tube. They go mad for them. Its like whacky races when you rattle the tube! Tara tries to stick her head in there to get more!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations on finding your forever home Tother!

I can't wait to see more pics once he's settled in


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello Tother! You look like a right proper lovely. xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> By the way, stupid question from a non-native speaker...
> Should I interpret and pronounce Tother as t'other (the other)?





MCWillow said:


> Not a stupid question at all. I _am_ a native speaker and don't know if its T'Other or Toe-fer!
> 
> Beautiful boy, and many congrats shoshannah :001_wub:


Glad you ladies asked the question as I was wondering too.

I have been thinking it might be Toth-er. Like saying 't0$$er' but with a lisp....  :laugh:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hope you havemany happy years together...cant wait for more photos


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I was thinking it was t'other with a Yorkshire twang and was waiting for a moment to say "are you keeping his name?" as it sounds like "this, that and t'other" to me, which would mean you need another two surely? And I know that isn't the plan...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's Day 2, and Tother has not moved from his spot under the stairs!

He lets me touch his head, but you can tell he'd rather I didn't, but he hasn't eaten or drunk, or used the litter tray.

I hope he comes out soon or he will starve! 


I've been pronouncing it 'Tuther', as in 't'other one'.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tother will surface soon, I hope. Have you tried moving everything near his hidey hole?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I am sure he will come out of his hidey hole soon. I was also pronouncing it in my head how you have explained it - no lisping rude connotations needed! I love the fact he is called something a bit different - not sure when it came de riguer to pass comment on names.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, the food bowl is close to his hidey hole. I did put the bowl in the hole for 15 minutes earlier but he didn't touch it. He's so scared, bless him. I don't know if he can smell Orange Cat everywhere, that won't help!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations  I'm so pleased for you , and so is Orange Cat i'm sure  xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Come out, Tother! I want to play!

Impatient...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I am sure he will come out of his hidey hole soon. I was also pronouncing it in my head how you have explained it - no lisping rude connotations needed! I love the fact he is called something a bit different - *not sure when it came de riguer to pass comment on names*.


People were asking how to pronounce it - they weren't passing comment just be fashionable or in some sort of 'in crowd' 

I get it all the time with my surname, as there could a couple of different ways to pronounce it. I also booked someone in at work who is named Ewa - they made sure to tell me its pronounced 'Ever'.

Hope the lovely Tother comes out to play soon, I'm sure he will soon find his paws and be ruling the roost


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Aww lovely boy x 

I was also pronouncing it T'other & thought it was ..the other one .. kinda post lol


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My name is often pronounced incorrectly.

Sosh, Shos, Josh, Sasha, Sharna, Slash, Slosh, Sassy, Slishy, Dotsy. Yes, these are all genuinely things I have been called.

I don't mind - the name is a mouthful, after all. The exception being when some people are very dismissive.

'Oh. Well, what does that mean then?'

Er... excuse me, that's my _name_ you're scoffing at. A very large part of one's identity, after all!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> My name is often pronounced incorrectly.
> 
> Sosh, Shos, Josh, Sasha, Sharna, Slash, Slosh, Sassy, Slishy, Dotsy. Yes, these are all genuinely things I have been called.
> 
> ...


But you don't tell us HOW it is pronounced....!!!!! :laugh:

I've been going with Shos-hannah in my head.

And no lisps involved this time.

Just in case anyone has an issue with that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol! Sorry, didn't think it really mattered over t'internet!

I pronounce it Shosh-arna. 
Shosh rhymes with Josh. But isn't Josh.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

There we go - in my head I have been reading it as Show-Shannah


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Say it how you like, nobody really knows! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Say it how you like, nobody really knows! :lol:


Thats true - I will be McWillow to many forevermore when its actually M (for Maine) C (for Coon) Willow


----------



## Tenar (Mar 29, 2014)

Shoshannahs I've known have all been pronounced shosh-AN-ah, short vowels for all syllables, but then I think they've been Israelis, or at least Jewish, and Israelis sometimes pronounce names differently. I didn't learn until I was an adult that Jael was not necessarily pronounced ya-EL, as the Yaels I knew grewing up were called. (It's just a spelling variant.) Though I'm still not sure exactly how Jael is pronounced.

Shoshannah is the Hebrew version of Susanna, and means lily.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> *Say it how you like*, nobody really knows! :lol:


  

But "How you like" sounds nothing like Shosh-arna......... :blink:



.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My boyfriends name is Alarick, and people get really confused by it, someone actually said "Your name is Africa???"....

Most people end up shortening it because they can't remember it properly, so he's been called Al, Ally, Rick, Alarm (no idea...), poor guy just wants to be called his true name


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Tenar said:


> Shoshannahs I've known have all been pronounced shosh-AN-ah, short vowels for all syllables, but then I think they've been Israelis, or at least Jewish, and Israelis sometimes pronounce names differently. I didn't learn until I was an adult that Jael was not necessarily pronounced ya-EL, as the Yaels I knew grewing up were called. (It's just a spelling variant.) Though I'm still not sure exactly how Jael is pronounced.
> 
> Shoshannah is the Hebrew version of Susanna, and means lily.


This is true. I only pronounce it Shosh-arna because I also say 'parth' and 'grarss', I think. :lol:

I'm really worried about Tother this evening.

He has moved - he went upstairs under the bed yesterday night, and by morning he was behind the sofa.

He's still there now.

But he hasn't eaten anything at all in over 48 hours. Not a morsel. I've left food out for him all night and all day and it's untouched, I've warmed up some Nature's Menu and put it in front of him. I've left milk in front of him. I went out and bought some Dreamies and put one of those in front of him.

Nothing. He doesn't turn away, he doesn't even sniff it. He just ignores it. He's going to starve. :crying:

Very worried at the moment. It's been a **** day at work as well, the end of this afternoon is why I hate my job, emotions already running high and I just feel like crying, really.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Are you feeding what he was eating previously?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

grilled crispy bacon has gotta work, bless , cooked white fish , tuna ?even some kitten milk ? hope he eats soon


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Are you feeding what he was eating previously?


Yeah he was on Sheba and I've offered that, but he's left it.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Is he drinking water? If so is there anything you could add to the water to ensure he is at least getting some vitamins in him


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> Is he drinking water? If so is there anything you could add to the water to ensure he is at least getting some vitamins in him


No idea, I would imagine not. Water bowl appears untouched but it's difficult to tell, isn't it?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Yeah he was on Sheba and I've offered that, but he's left it.


Ah bless him he must be quite shell shocked with the whole move

What about a bit of tuna that has been in spring water, or some boiled chicken with the broth or some whiskers oh so meaty..how about getting some fortaflora and sprinkling on some food?

But most importantly try and stay calm and relaxed almost nonchalant on the outside..sending eat soon vibes x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, my only suggestion is that Hills or RC stuff that others have recommended in threads, can't think of what it's called right now but it might help


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> Ah bless him he must be quite shell shocked with the whole move
> 
> What about a bit of tuna that has been in spring water, or some boiled chicken with the broth or some whiskers oh so meaty..how about getting some fortaflora and sprinkling on some food?
> 
> But most importantly try and stay calm and relaxed almost nonchalant on the outside..sending eat soon vibes x


I'm usually so good at remaining calm with animals, and I was at first, but it's day 3 now and I admit I am panicking! 

As soon as he eats, I'll be fine. Thanks for the vibes! xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> No idea, I would imagine not. Water bowl appears untouched but it's difficult to tell, isn't it?


 That would be my biggest concern, that he might be getting dehydrated. I feel for you and am sorry I don't have any advice because you are stuck between a rock and a hard place; grab him and force feed him some food or water and stress the poor little guy out so much he might never trust you; or leave him and risk him not eating and being sick? 

Maybe some really smelly food that you wouldn't normally feed a cat, like cheese or spag bol or something? Or even soup? When my dog went off her food for a week the only thing she would eat really randomly was soup, appreciate it's not good for them but anything to get their appetite back. I'm not an expert with cats but I assume they wouldn't starve themselves from stress?

Again, really sorry for you that you are in this position


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jellypi3 said:


> That would be my biggest concern, that he might be getting dehydrated. I feel for you and am sorry I don't have any advice because you are stuck between a rock and a hard place; grab him and force feed him some food or water and stress the poor little guy out so much he might never trust you; or leave him and risk him not eating and being sick?
> 
> Maybe some really smelly food that you wouldn't normally feed a cat, like cheese or spag bol or something? Or even soup? When my dog went off her food for a week the only thing she would eat really randomly was soup, appreciate it's not good for them but anything to get their appetite back. I'm not an expert with cats but I assume they wouldn't starve themselves from stress?
> 
> Again, really sorry for you that you are in this position


xxxxxx

I'm used to panicking over patients who aren't eating, but at least I know I can give them pain relief, or something to ease their tummy, or send them home to eat there.

This little guy is, I believe, perfectly healthy. Just so scared to death that he won't eat! 

Will give him another 24 hrs, if no joy I may have to consider taking him back to his previous home just so he will eat!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> I'm usually so good at remaining calm with animals, and I was at first, but it's day 3 now and I admit I am panicking!
> 
> As soon as he eats, I'll be fine. Thanks for the vibes! xxx


It's always different when it's your own..

Have you got any cat nip? Might be a crazy idea..but what about sprinkling some cat nip in like a trail from where he is to his food?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> It's always different when it's your own..
> 
> Have you got any cat nip? Might be a crazy idea..but what about sprinkling some cat nip in like a trail from where he is to his food?


I do have some catnip, I could try that. Will leave him for a bit as put a bowl of warm Nature's Menu near him earlier and don't want to keep bugging him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Could you phone his previous owner and see if she has any tips to bring him out?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Charity said:


> Could you phone his previous owner and see if she has any tips to bring him out?


Might be worth a try, will give her a bell tomorrow if he still hasn't eaten anything.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Can really understand why your panicing but all I can say is try not to worry to much I know easier said than done. 

One of mine from the rescue hid for 6 days without eating/drinking untill I was just about to take him to the vet and he finally gave in. I didnt want to take him back incase it confused him more so I thought taking him to the vet was the next step but when they wont eat I know you just wanna do anything you can 

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you that he comes out soon.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

When I brought MiMi home she refused to eat for a couple of days despite being offered exactly what she was eating at her breeder's. Unlike Tother she certainly wasn't shy or nervous though and the first thing she did eat was some ham stolen out of my lunchtime sandwich 
I've had a weaning kitten that refused anything until he found a raw chicken wing that I'd put out for his mum
It's worth trying anything random even if it's not 'cat food'
Hope he decides to come out of his shell soon


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

If he was a " home to home " rehome could you get his previous owner to visit so that he has a familiar voice to come towards or failing that someone who he is familiar with.? It might offer him some security until he starts to feel more relaxed. 

Sending all of my best " eating vibes".


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Please accept my thanks for all the continued words of wisdom and support. xxxx


It's Day 4 and we have a partial breakthrough: Tother has peed in the litter tray overnight! 

The tray is in the hallway opposite the living room door, so he must have snuck out from behind the sofa, gone into the hallway to use it and gone back into hiding. Needless to say I am ecstatic about this, but...

He's still not eaten a speck of food. 

I've been out all day but Gav sat and read to him earlier. I've bought some sardines home, which I will warm up and leave near the sofa for him immediately before I go to bed tonight.

I reeeeally hope he eats!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

A piddle is good. This suggests he has at least been drinking. So that is good...

Also, I'll bet he's having a damn good sniff around when he sneaks out. The smell of Orange Cat will still be very strong so he's probably wondering where he is as he can smell OC but not see him. 

I'm sure he'll continue to get braver over the next few days.

(hugs)


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay progress. I bet your so pleased. Hopefully more progress to be made over the next few days..... keep us posted


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

He's gone. 

Last night, he got out. And now he's gone.

Left the bathroom window open a tiny crack - didn't even think - and he's climbed up and squeezed out.

Can't believe I've been so very, very stupid - after being so careful with the front door and everything. 

I'm done. No more.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh no  Poor boy - poor you too


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh hun  I'm so sorry to hear this  I really don't know what to say but sending you huge ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> He's gone.
> 
> Last night, he got out. And now he's gone.
> 
> ...


Oh heck! Are you sure he isn't hiding any where in the house!?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh my , i hope he's found soon , was he a stray before ? hopefully he knows how to look after himself , stay safe Tother , you must be worn out im so sorry  have you managed to do any posters flyers ?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Turned the house upside down. There are a few black hairs on the bathroom windowsill.

I am the most stupid, stupid person alive. 

I will not be having any more as I am unable to look after one.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread and was so pleased to hear you had brought Tother back home then gutted to hear he has escaped. How far away is his previous home? 

Double check the garden again (if you have one) and contact his old home. Git everything crossed he comes back.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Turned the house upside down. There are a few black hairs on the bathroom windowsill.
> 
> I am the most stupid, stupid person alive.
> 
> I will not be having any more as I am unable to look after one.


You are stressed and upset, quite understandable and hasty remarks most expected Hun, but one thing there is a scared and lost cat out there...can you put some flyers up, he may not be the cat for you but you still have a duty of care xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

His old home is quite a distance away.

I will tell her but I can't bring myself to do it tonight. She trusted me to provide a forever home to her much-loved cat and I managed four days. If she's furious I will understand.

I am furious with myself.

I very much doubt he will come back. Why would he? He'd only been here four days and hated it here.

I am absolutely terrified for him. Absolutely, stone-cold terrified.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> You are stressed and upset, quite understandable and hasty remarks most expected Hun, but one thing there is a scared and lost cat out there...can you put some flyers up, he may not be the cat for you but you still have a duty of care xx


Yeah I will put flyers up.

And I mean it. Absolutely no more. I just want my Orange back.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Yeah I will put flyers up.
> 
> And I mean it. Absolutely no more. I just want my Orange back.


Big hug, maybe it was just too soon..xx

Hope tother is found..


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> His old home is quite a distance away.
> 
> I will tell her but I can't bring myself to do it tonight. She trusted me to provide a forever home to her much-loved cat and I managed four days. If she's furious I will understand.
> 
> ...


It still might be worth a try if you have a blanket with his scent on and the litter he used (not sure how strongly that will smell after one wee but still) putting it all outside as if he is close by and scared any familiar smell might be enough to bring him back. Poor baby, and poor you. Please dont be too hard on yourself, it was an accident, we all make mistakes. Just concentrate on finding tother.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

everything will be ok , tother will be found and you will get over this , if you dont see him by morning have a word with the postman as well show him a picture , can you put his litter box that he weeded in outside under the window so he can pick up the scent , maybe leave the bathroom light on and window open , its nice and warm out he ll be ok ,was he a outdoor cat previously ?

sorry sophie i crossposted


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can understand your frustration, but mistakes happen. The main thing now is to focus on finding him. There's a good chance he's still in the area and you need to act fast.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

He's already on FB and the Missing Pet Register.

In the process of printing out flyers to pin up and post through letterboxes. Already told the neighbours.

Will put a tray out. Gav's put food out but there are so many cats around here that I would imagine someone else will eat it. I really don't see how he will come back, it's not like he felt any bond to this house after just four days. :crying:

He was indoor/outdoor previously.

I've got £400 here as a reward for his return.

My eyes sting.


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hiya I was having a nosey when you first got tother and saw that you got him from Newcastle under Lyme stoke is that correct? If so I'm there every day so I could always keep an eye out for him if that's where you live?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jessica93 said:


> Hiya I was having a nosey when you first got tother and saw that you got him from Newcastle under Lyme stoke is that correct? If so I'm there every day so I could always keep an eye out for him if that's where you live?


Hi, he came from Newcastle but I'm further up in Kidsgrove.

Thank you, though xx


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahh right sorry I'm in Blurton but my boyfriend lives in maybank so was going keep my eyes out for him sorry I couldn't be much help


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Flyers through every door in our row and on lamp-posts, the front door and the gate that leads into the field behind the houses.

Saw two black and white cats running through the darkness but both were too white to be Tother. He is mostly black.

What do you think the chances are of me getting him back?


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I wouldn't lose hope. He might not consider your place home just yet, but he's more familiar with it than anywhere else right now! Also, if you're able to contact the old owners they might be able to help - if he hears a familiar voice he's more likely to come.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

try to remain hopeful, i've personally returned a lost cat before after it started hanging around our garden for a number of days, so escaped cat doesnt always mean gone for good. Definately get those flyers up asap


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

oh no - just caught up with your thread 

Any news?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no  only just caught this 

Keeping everything crossed you manage to find him

Hopefully he's not gone far - and if he wasn't exploring the house that much he may well - fingers crossed - be hiding in a big bush or similar



(((hugs)))


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh Shosh  so sorry he's bolted and keeping fingers, toes and all other wobbly bits crossed for you right now.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, you must be in bits you poor thing :sad:
Don't lose hope yet - remember he hasn't eaten for days and will be starving. There is a good chance he will hide for a while then maybe visit a neighbouring property that has a cat flap looking for food.
I have everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just seen this. So sorry tother has got out. Try speaking to any local children as the evenings are lighter they are out a bit more and they will know all the nooks and crannies in the area where he might hide.

Have got everything crossed that you are reunited.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Shoshannah, you poor thing.
I know you must be horribly stressed and upset but please do not blame your self so much. You are not the first person that this has happened to and you will not be the last. You might be medically trained to look after animals but in a situation like this you are just the same as any other pet owner and we must accept that cats are not always easy or predictable to deal with.
I think you do need to contact the previous owner asap....yes, she may be angry BUT she needs to accept as much responsibility for this escape as much you do. 
I do not know the circumstances of the rehoming, but at the end of the day, she has brought this situation about so cannot 'blame' you.
I think getting her to come and patrol the area will be your best bet for getting Tother to come out of hiding.
As for never getting another pet.....tosh and nonsense woman! Life teaches us all lessons in different ways and unfortunately Tother has been sent to teach you about difficult cats, the ones that need help from people like you the most.
Fingers and toes crossed for happy updates later on.
xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh Shoshannah, I'm so sorry he got out 
Don't blame yourself, things like this happen, it was an accident.
Don't loose hope, maybe he's just hiding somewhere near, someone might see him...
Everything crossed for his safe return!
Hugs for you!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hoping it might all look better this morning, and that you got some rest. Don't give up yet.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

God Im so very very sorry to read this, when things are still so raw after orange cat. 
Is Tother micro chipped?

I had a stable cat years ago who I took to a new stables after many years when I moved my horse - to cut a long story short someone let her out of the tack room after only 2 days and she went missing.

I cried for weeks, and when I had given up all hope she turned up at a stables 6 miles down the road after having been missing for 6 weeks so please dont give up hope. 

And Tother didnt hate it with you, he just hadnt settled, I had two semi ferals that I literally didnt see for months, their food and litter tray were behind the sofa for months, I even got a third cat as I wanted one I could see. They were six months when I got them, I had them both for 15 and 16 years and they both became lapcats. 

Please dont keep torturing yourself, accidents can and do happen - I came home the other day to find my devon kitten trapped in our porch - we operate an airlock system - my husband obviously hadnt seen her slip in when he went to work so she must of been there when he opened the front door 

Sending best finding vibes for Tother and big hugs for you xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Oh no....
Poor Tother, poor you......

Let's hope OC will keep an eye on him for you.

It might help if his previous owner could come over and help you look for him. In fact, it might be best if they went looking for him alone.

Don't give up hope.
I once rehomed 2 cats, and when, after 6 days, hubby was fitting a cat flap for them, which was supposed to remain locked for another 4 to 6 weeks, the neurotic of the two, the one who didn't seem to take to us at all, managed to make a dash for it and run off. We didn't see her for 2 whole days, but she did come home to us of her own accord.

these things do happen, no matter how careful we are.
Yes, it was thoughtless to leave the window open, even a crack, but you are human, you cannot be on full alert 24/7. We all do slip up at times, and you were terribly unlucky in that Tother realized it and took advantage of your oversight.

It doesn't make you a bad cat owner, it makes Tother a cat that is too clever by half. When he sees a chance to get out, he will take it. When he comes back, you will have to step up your guard and fit insect screens or something like that to block off the windows.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Tother, its amazing how determined they can be when they want. As you and I were in the same situation, lost a cat and got a new one very soon after, I understand how low you feel because you are still grieving for Orange Cat as I am for Mouse so this is almost too much to cope with. I know my Bunty would have been the same if she had escaped as she was so nervous to begin with. A newly adopted cat went missing in my area recently and he came back about 24 hours later. I also had one several years ago got out and he just sat in the bushes in the garden for a whole day and even though I looked and looked, he managed to evade me until the next day. Have you contacted the local Cats Protection where he was advertised? Don't blame yourself, they are so artful, if there's a way out, no matter how small, they will find it. I'm sure he will be around or found soon. Take care.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I feel so bad for you and Tother, what an awful thing to have happened... Please try not to beat yourself up about this too much!

You were trying to do a good thing by offering a loving home to new cat after the loss of your beloved Orange cat... I don't think there is a single one of us who hasn't made some silly, unthinking, mistake at one time or another, No matter how vigilant and careful we think we are being, you only have to take your eye off the ball for a nano second and the wily little buggers take advantage

I've got everything crossed that he turns up soon x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Shoshannah, I desperately feel for you.

You are NOT the first person this has happened to and you will not be the last. My Grandmother adopted a dog from Battersea Dogs Home who sneaked through a door and disappeared the day after she had him.

I'm sure that Tother must be hiding somewhere too frightened to come out in daylight. I think that your best chance of finding him will be after dark. Please don't give up hope. He will eventually go to someone and if he is chipped or someone has seen one of your posters you must have a good chance of being re united with him.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hi any news yet ? hope you manage to find him soon ,


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Only just catching up with this thread. Sending ((((hugs)))) at what is a very difficult time for you. 
As so many have said please don't blame yourself it can so easily happen and if a cat is determined they will achieve whatever they set out to do.
Keeping all fingers crossed that he turns up very soon.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh lord! I'm so sorry to hear this! Please don't blame yourself. Was tother a stray before coming to you? 

The amount of silly things I did when we first go scruff was unreal, you just don't think as so many things are done out of habit.

Keeping everything crossed for his safe return xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm hoping and praying that no news is good news :001_unsure:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Praying for tothers safe return x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Tother has escaped. Keeping paws crossed that he will return soon x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

ScruffyCat said:


> The amount of silly things I did when we first go scruff was unreal, you just don't think as so many things are done out of habit.


I know this isnt the same but when we first got loki i accidently left the toilet lid up just once and he fell in  it was abit scary at the time as he was so tiny, although after a quick bath he was fine. No one can remember everything all the time and its so easy to overlook things. I hope theres been some news today and that you arent giving yourself too much of a hard time shosh. This wasnt your fault and you can give tother (or another furbaby) a great home, just as you did for orange cat.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Please don't feel bad, it really wasn't your fault. You had no way of knowing that he would try to sneak out of a window. I'm sure if you speak to enough people in your neighbourhood someone will spot him and contact you.

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages. I am still so angry at myself.

Tother has not been found so far.  The food and litter tray we left outside last night are untouched (except by slugs).

I have been at a conference all day so feel pretty powerless, but Gav has been plugging away in my absence. He contacted Tother's previous owner, she was understandably upset but offered to contribute towards the reward for his recovery (which there is absolutely no need for her to do). 

He asked her if she could come over to try and call to him, but she is unable to as she has other things going on - in any case, she said he never used to come when she called him anyway. She also said that, when he was with her, he barely went out of the garden and did not roam far. We will be keeping her updated, she is a very lovely lady.

One neighbour left us a voicemail saying that it was too early to be putting out flyers if he only went missing yesterday. Gav will go round tomorrow and explain that Tother has only been with us a few days and that is why we are so worried.

We spoke to Cats Protection and asked if we could borrow a cat trap, which they have kindly lent us. It is set up at the bottom of the garden now with some dry food and some sardines. So far, only slugs. The CP lady also said we were not the first this had happened to, which was reassuring.

CP told us not to leave the trap open overnight as if it traps a cat it will be too long to leave him/her until morning, but I think we have our best chance of catching him at night. Will set alarm to get up a couple of times tonight to check the trap and release any neighbours' cats - hope they steer clear. 

I just want him back.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww you must be worn out , hopefully the trap will do the trick , he has probably caught himself a few mice by now  , the weather is on his side , itwont be long before someone spots him .xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

One major issue is: he isn't chipped.

He did not come chipped and I was waiting for him to settle for a bit before I chipped him. Won't be doing that again.

That said, even if someone finds him or takes him in there's no guarantee they'd take him to be scanned for a chip anyway. 

I'm just trying to concentrate on my work. It helps. Dreading my day off on Monday. Ugh.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan!! 

I hope at some point tonight you find him in the trap he will be hungry so will be looking for a food source and even tho he has only been with you a short time he will remember the scent so I really hope he hasn't gone too far. Or if he has he has stumbled upon a safe place with a few mice


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> aww you must be worn out , hopefully the trap will do the trick , he has probably caught himself a few mice by now  , the weather is on his side , itwont be long before someone spots him .xxx


I hope so moggiemum xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed he smells the food and ends up in the trap tonight. He must be starving so it's quite possible 
I'm surprised a charity like CP don't routinely chip 
Anyway, I am picturing that in six months time you will be laughing about this with Gav on the sofa with Tother sat on your knee - imagine the story you can tell the future kids! Keep the faith hun - we are all routing for you xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Fingers crossed he smells the food and ends up in the trap tonight. He must be starving so it's quite possible
> I'm surprised a charity like CP don't routinely chip
> Anyway, I am picturing that in six months time you will be laughing about this with Gav on the sofa with Tother sat on your knee - imagine the story you can tell the future kids! Keep the faith hun - we are all routing for you xxx


Thank you, I do hope so!

CP do chip, but Tother was not fostered through them, he was a Home-from-Home.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

You are not too soon with your flyers - the sooner they are out the better.

I sadly lost a cat when I lived in London coz I didn't flyer straight away. There had been several sightings (he got trapped in a car boot and was let out a mile away from my home). The person whose car he'd got into didn't know where he'd come from and I only got the info 5 days later. By the time I got to the location, someone had taken a shine to him, taken him in, and I never saw him again. Prior to that, there had been loads of sightings. 

So you have done the right thing and I'm sure it will produce results. 

Got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah OK that makes sense, I didn't think they would ordinarily let them go without a chip.
It's a shame his previous owner isn't able to pop round. I wonder if it's worth asking her if he has any favourite foods, noises, toys etc - tho I guess you have already asked that.

If you can stay awake and muster the energy then in the dead of night tonight might be the best time to have a quiet wander around the neighbourhood, shake some treats and gently call out xx


----------



## Aeth (Mar 31, 2014)

Just wanted to add to all the people offering their best wishes for Tother to come safely home soon. Hugs available if required!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> He asked her if she could come over to try and call to him, but she is unable to as she has other things going on -


So, his owner did not chip him and cannot come over to help call him in now. You see, no one single person is to 'blame' here, circumstances are always complex.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> So, his owner did not chip him and cannot come over to help call him in now. You see, no one single person is to 'blame' here, circumstances are always complex.


I get what you're saying, but he is no longer her responsibility, he is mine.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just caught up with this 

I really hope he gets in that trap tonight - so sorry you are going through this Shosh *hugs* x


----------



## Jensams (Feb 27, 2014)

Best of luck finding him Shoshannah. Your intentions were nothing but good. Don't beat yourself up, you're doing the best you can xx


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

My best wishes that Tother is found safe and well, I can understand your feelings of guilt but a window is so easy to overlook. I've been known to go off to work, come back 15 hours later and find my pillar candle still burning! We all make mistakes and don't think sometimes, it's up to Lady Luck whether they become close shaves or disasters. 

Now I consider that I offer a pretty good home for a cat, indeed H&P would second that as they both chose to move in. But before Misha, we took in an 18 month old black and white boy called Felix, whom my vet had been asked to pts because the owner was "pregnant and couldn't cope with him". Felix ate and used his tray, was friendly, and loved to hunt spiders. He went out and he came back. Then one day, he didn't come back. We searched and asked but I think we all knew deep down he'd never been happy with us, not for anything we'd done but just because we weren't the home he wanted, and he left. 

Tother hasn't had time to see what a wonderful home you are offering him, or make up his own mind about it. I do hope that he will come back to the only vaguely familiar place in the area, or maybe after a while he might overcome his fear and find someone nearby who will feed him then having seen your leaflets contact you. Remember he's hungry so fingers crossed that will be soon. I really do feel for you, especially with the worry of him not eating and so soon after Orange Cat.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for Tother's safe return and for some positive news this morning xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought about you a lot yesterday S and you were my first thought this morning. I think the trap is the best hope as if his owner says he doesn't come when called and she knew him well, I'm not sure that will do the trick. If he wasn't used to going beyond his old garden perhaps he will be the same here. He could be hiding under a neighbour's bush for all you know. I hope today will bring positive news. Sending hugs.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Tother is still missing. 

We've replenished the food in the trap and covered it with a towel so that it seems more of a 'hidey hole'. We've also had to put a waterproof sheet on top as it keeps raining here and the food got drenched.

Been out on patrol just now - all around our garden, along the trees behind our row of houses and around the demolition site opposite the house.

Trouble is, our back garden and the trees/bushes behind it are really dense - great for cats to hide!

Some of our posters on lampposts have run in the rain so will have to make some more.

Two questions that I know nobody can answer, but just in case you can:
1. What are the chances of cats being reunited with owners? Really?
2. He's a cat who reportedly never roamed far at home; does this mean he is likely to stick around a small area here as well, or could he be miles away by now?

I just feel very sad today.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

All I can say S, from my own personal experience in situations like this is that nervous cats are more likely to stick around than wander, don't know if others would agree. His own scent will be in your garden and if you say there's a lot of undergrowth around you, it's quite likely that's where he is.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree that in my experience, they do not move that far from the place they know as familiar. Even though he had been kept inside, he should still recognise the house from outside (if that makes sense)
Is there really no way the original owner could come over and help search for him?
the best time to search is normally late at night when it is quiet outside.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Is there really no way the original owner could come over and help search for him?


Would absolutely agree with the above - even if he didn't really used to come to her when he was out, hers will be a familiar voice for him to hear and might just encourage him out

For the posters, have you got any poly-pockets (if not you can pick them up cheap at a £store or supermarket) as these are great for putting flyers in and if you fold the top over & stick with tape, it will stop the rain ruining them 

It's early days, keeping everything crossed he comes home soon


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I put them in those plastic wallet things and did tape the top, but rain got in. I did not however fold over the top, so will be doing that with our replacements, thanks. 

I really hope he is still in one of the surrounding gardens. I will go and have another look a bit later. Have no chance of finding him in the dark, with him being mostly black and the vegetation so thick - unless the torch can catch his eyes.

If I do spot him I will be unlikely to be able to catch him, but at least we'll know he's still in the area and can go door-to-door again begging people to help!

I could try to ask his previous owner again, but I don't really want to bother her. Gav spoke to her and said she did sound genuinely concerned but was unable to get over - maybe she works funny hours or something.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Perhaps she has a transport problem, could you offer to collect her and take her home.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear Tother is missing. Early hours of the morning is prime catching time, especially if he is nervous. I always remember the story of Ruby a Persian who was being transported to a rescue, prior to going to a new home. I think she escaped during a hand over. She was an indoor cat. It was an unfamiliar area. It was November just before bonfire night. I think she was missing for about a month, before being eventually caught and going to her new owner 

Hope you track him down soon x x


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I have to be honest, it's not what you want to hear and remember it's my own thoughts, not based on any learned knowledge. 

If he was still so scared and unhappy in the house, didn't eat, I do hope he will come back but I wouldn't think the chances very high. It won't be familiar from the outside and my guess is he would have been in flight mode when he left, not paying attention to how to get back. I would say he'd be more likely to head in the direction of old home than deliberately come back. 

Maybe expand your leafletting and poster area? How far away is his old home? Our community cat made a 15 mile journey back here in 3 weeks when they tried to get him a proper home.

As I said about Felix, his perception of us was not home, so one night he left. I do hope it's different with Tother.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's five miles to his old home as the crow flies.

I appreciate the honesty.

I am feeling pessimistic but will keep looking. I just hope my neighbours are responding to my request to check their gardens regularly.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> It's five miles to his old home as the crow flies.
> 
> I appreciate the honesty.
> 
> I am feeling pessimistic but will keep looking. I just hope my neighbours are responding to my request to check their gardens regularly.


A very possible distance for a determined cat, anything's possible. Hopefully he will be hiding out in that dense area and come sauntering out one day soon x


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Just wanted to add my voice to all the people sending sympathy and hope for Tother to be found very soon. I doubt if there's anything I can say that can make you feel any better, but as others have already said, please don't beat yourself up too much - it's so easy to make a mistake like that, and it doesn't make you bad/uncaring/irresponsible - in fact your concern for Tother and the lengths you're going to to try to get him back show that you're just the opposite. Really feel for you right now.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, the cat trap works.

Just been out to check and a random tabby cat was in there, poor little soul. He/she has eaten all the food.  :lol:

Let him/her out and Gav's replacing the food now.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh you poor thing, never give up hope. I am keeping everything crossed for you that he returns home very soon.
Lots of hugs to you and Gav. xxxx


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Well, the cat trap works.
> 
> Just been out to check and a random tabby cat was in there, poor little soul. He/she has eaten all the food.  :lol:
> 
> Let him/her out and Gav's replacing the food now.


Is the trap easily accessible from this densely overgrown area you mentioned?


----------



## Jensams (Feb 27, 2014)

Here are some tips on finding a missing cat - (some of them aren't helpful but I like the one about going out at night with a spotlight to see if you can catch his eye reflection. And the one about finding out who might leave out food for animals).

How to Get an Escaped House Cat to Come Home: 17 Steps - wikiHow

Also, do you have a night vision camera you can film at night with?
Could be that he's hiding somewhere dark like he did in your house.
Another idea is post some missing posters up in the cat's old neighbourhood.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Got nothing useful to say, except to add my sympathies, support and hope for a safe and speedy return. I have been following this ever since Tother went missing, didn't want to clog up the thread with useless comments, but want you to know that there are people desperately hoping for you and he to be reunited. Wished I lived nearer, I'd come over and take my turn on night watch.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't really understand why the old owner wouldn't come and help. Surely she could have spared an hour or two. If she loved the cat you'd think she would want to help, I know I would have been there like a shot.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Charity said:


> I don't really understand why the old owner wouldn't come and help. Surely she could have spared an hour or two. If she loved the cat you'd think she would want to help, I know I would have been there like a shot.


Totally agree with this. Her response is very cold and, if she had this attitude with Tother when he lived with her, it's no wonder the wee man was so scared when he moved. He wouldn't have understood at all what was going on.

All I know is, had this happened when Moo Moo came to Moggy Towers, CCC would have dropped everything to come and help. And she was 155 miles away!! Not 5!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Sosh - do you have a picture of Tother? can ask Dad to keep an eye out as he is always out and about with Dougie

Have you put a poster on the notice board in Tesco? Don't know if they have one in Aldi but worth a try


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Shoshannah

Just re-reading this thread & realised you're not too far from me...I've colleagues from Kidsgrove & Stoke-on-Trent,in Crewe,so I've printed off a couple of posters from the Missing Pet Register & will put them up this afternoon....

Stay strong & don't give up!...

Sarah


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

It is very possible he is on his way to his old home: it can take weeks, so don't give up looking and checking with his old owner. My Mom's cat escaped from the carrier at the vet and made his way home : it was only about 5 kilometres, but it took him 4-5 days. Holding thumbs he is found very soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Sorry to hear this Sosh - do you have a picture of Tother? can ask Dad to keep an eye out as he is always out and about with Dougie
> 
> Have you put a poster on the notice board in Tesco? Don't know if they have one in Aldi but worth a try


I'm sure Shoshannah is at work. This is the photo she has on the National Pet Register website which is a good one.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Still keeping all fingers and paws crossed that Tother turns up. I know you said about the food issue could you possible leave some raw out with the other food maybe that might work.

Also have you contacted the local resuces to the let them know just in case Tother does get caught and taken to them because of having no chip and also no ones favourite on here but the local RSPCA.

Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Come on, Tother, please come home.....

OC, please muster all our PF rainbow cats and, together, guide him home!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Charity said:


> I don't really understand why the old owner wouldn't come and help. Surely she could have spared an hour or two. If she loved the cat you'd think she would want to help, I know I would have been there like a shot.


Aw, I don't know. She's a very nice lady, honestly.



sem73 said:


> Just re-reading this thread & realised you're not too far from me...I've colleagues from Kidsgrove & Stoke-on-Trent,in Crewe,so I've printed off a couple of posters from the Missing Pet Register & will put them up this afternoon....


That is very kind of you, thank you.  xxx



DoodlesRule said:


> Have you put a poster on the notice board in Tesco? Don't know if they have one in Aldi but worth a try


Did think of that, wasn't sure if their board has lost pets. Will investigate, thanks.

I've rung round all the local vets and they're on alert. Not much luck with local rescues so far (nobody answers the phone and there's no answerphone, strangely). I checked with the council road cleaner people as well and they've had no RTA cats brought in, thank God.

Trap not gone off again since catching the poor kitty last night.

I had a dream Tother came back and I was so happy. Gutted when I woke up and realised it wasn't real. I hope he does go back to his previous home if he has left this area already.

Thanks everyone for the support xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Gav literally just rang to say Tother's previous owner has text him saying she will come over and try calling him.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Gav literally just rang to say Tother's previous owner has text him saying she will come over and try calling him.


Yay really pleased for you :thumbup1:
It really is worth trying anything and everything 
Fingers toes and paws still crossed here xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's great news, get her to call nice and loud.

Good luck!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope Tother responds to his previous slave and is back with you soon


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That is good news at least.
One thing i will say is that even when my cats have responded to my voice when I have been out calling.....they are not always so keen to actually _come_ to me. I would send her out armed with a feather wand toy and whatever treats she knows he likes....far more chance of tempting him close with those on hand. Do also warn her to grab him decisively and quickly if she does get close enough....the last thing you want is him getting spooked and running off again.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news  I'm so pleased she's changed her mind. 

Still keeping everything crossed and really hope Tother recognises her voice and he comes out from hiding.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

She's out there now calling him and shaking a box of dry Whiskas.

She's also brought round a box with some of his old blankets and a familiar scent on it.

Going to replenish the posters and go door-to-door again today or tomorrow.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

it IS good that she is out there right now, but TBH.....late at night or very early morning seems to be the best time to call, when it is very quiet.
(It was around 2am when I heard my Murphy crying in response to the sound of my car....he was trapped in the under floor space of a house across the road and had been missing for 6 weeks.)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed x 10


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Just catching up with this.

Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh fingers crossed it works


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hoping it works and he is safe home soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, she's just gone - no luck.

She said she could come back at the weekend.

If he is any of the gardens in our row of houses, he will have heard her because we walked along the field at the back fences. The fact he hasn't come out could mean one of three things:
1. He isn't in the gardens after all.
2. He heard her, but didn't want to come out.
3. He heard her, but was trapped and couldn't get out.

We went round the perimeter of the field at the back of the house. I even climbed on the shed and looked down all the gaps between the buildings.

Tonight we will try putting the trap outside the garden, in the field at the back.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just for a bit of perspective, here is our local area. Our house is marked with the red spot.

His previous owner said he used to stay very close to the house, mainly in his own garden. Now, I realise these circumstances are very different and he could have travelled further but if he IS staying close then I can't really see him moving out of our row of gardens. Or perhaps into the field behind the house.

Over the road is a school, to the left of our row is another school, and the T-shaped building opposite our house is now a demolition site with nothing but a few piles of rubble.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Your map makes me feel more hopeful Tother will be found - few roads, relatively small amount of houses, and if he didnt go far from his last house he is unlikely to venture far into the fields - keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope you find Tother soon. Looking at your map I don't think he would of wandered too far. He may be behind or in someone's shed. I am sure he will be hungry soon and show himself. 
I am sending lots of positive vibes for you and Tother in the hope he is found soon. 
Viv xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no im just reading all this thread for the first time im so so sorry to hear about Tother, i really hope he comes back! It seems like you are doing everything possible so fingers crossed luck will be on your side and this will have an happy ending!

I know its probably not much but i have read that some people put the cat's litter tray outside and they smell it and come back but not sure how useful this will be in this case as you seem to have tried to many things!

Keeping everything crossed for you and hope so much that he comes back safe and well soon xxxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Evening all.

It's eight days since we got Tother and four days since he went missing.

All our posters had been destroyed by rain but I've got some laminated ones, so have replaced them this evening. Been door-to-door along our row, not everyone answered the door but those that did said they had checked their gardens etc.

I asked them to keep checking, all the nooks and crannies etc.

Tomorrow we're going to expand the flyer area up and down the road more. Because he has no collar or chip I'm worried that if he turns up one someone's doorstep they won't know who he is.

Nothing caught in the trap today.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Do make sure to take A4-size posters to the local shops and so on, if there are any. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

My heart really goes out to you and i know its not much but i'm sending all positive thoughts to you hoping Tother is found soon xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I also check this thread as soon as I log on and send all my positive vibes that Tother will be found soon. Its a bonus that you've managed to alert so many people to keep an eye out for him. Hopefully that should greatly increase your chances of finding him. 
Thinking of you .


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hoping that there will be good news soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Come on Tother, show yourself!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying for him to come home soon.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Apologies if you have already said this somewhere, but have you put anything on FaceBook, I know of lots of pets who have been found after their details were 'shared' on FB. I really hope you find the little boy.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah he's on FB.

When Gav came home this evening he found Tother's previous owner had already been there for a while searching the fields. No luck though. 

Going to expand the leafleting area tomorrow, didn't have a chance to print off any more fliers today.

xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

My thoughts & prayers r with u .. c'mon Tother paws n whiskers home little man , mom n pop r waiting for you xx all crossed here for you xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Please come back Tother - all the PF members are rooting for you


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up those positive vibes, come on buddy - get home soon


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

yes, come on now Tother! I've been checking every night to see if there's any news.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of you all everyday , hope its good news soon xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cried today when I was at work... suddenly felt overwhelmingly sad. I want him to come back.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Cried today when I was at work... suddenly felt overwhelmingly sad. I want him to come back.


I'm so sorry, Shoshannah, I haven't commented so far as I didn't feel I could be of any use, but I am so sad for all of you. Keep checking this thread in the hope of seeing a positive update. If it helps at all, you and Tother are in my thoughts every day and all fingers, toes and claws are crossed here in the hope of his safe return to you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bless you all xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> Cried today when I was at work... suddenly felt overwhelmingly sad. I want him to come back.


It can't tell you how upset I feel for you..... You've just been incredibly unlucky, What should have a lovely new beginning has turned into a nightmare... It's so sad


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I keep checking this thread in the hope there is good news. We have got all fingers and paws crossed that you find tother.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I too keep checking this thread everyday just hoping and praying that hes returned home!!

Hope you get some good news soon!! xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tother is the first thing I think about when I wake up, hoping every day for good news. I'm so sorry Shoshannah after all you had been through before you even got him. Never give up hope though, he is out there somewhere and someone will find him. :yesnod:


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Thinking about you and Tother all the time, hope he will come back soon.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I am also thinking about you and Tother everyday. He has such a loving home waiting for him.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Another one here who has been checking every day in the hope of some good news. Keeping everything crossed here that Tother comes home soon. You have been doing everything that you can to find him again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Been out leafleting this evening. We also patrolled the field behind the house - earlier on Gav saw a black-coloured cat walking across the field, but then two dog walkers let their dog off the lead and it chased the cat away. No idea if it was Tother, but we haven't been able to find it again.

If the weather is dryish at the weekend we will be camping out for a few hours overnight to see if we can see any cats moving around.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still got everything crossed. 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

You are doing everything you possibly can. Really hoping for some good news soon


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have honestly felt lowest of the low today. I shouted at the boys this morning and lost my temper. Then I thought of you. I am a bitch :crying:
I wish I could come and help you. Is there anyone on the forum that lives nearby?


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

each time I put the computer on I come on here first to check this thread , hope to hear good news for you soon ,


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> I have honestly felt lowest of the low today. I shouted at the boys this morning and lost my temper. Then I thought of you. I am a bitch :crying:
> I wish I could come and help you. Is there anyone on the forum that lives nearby?


Shuuuuuuuuuuuush you most certainly are not! 

You know how much I loved the Orange Cat but I used to get cross with him when he'd run across the laptop for the fourteenth fricking time in two minutes. :lol:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Our house is red. So far everything in blue has been leafleted.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Did he get out the back or front?

Also as the crow flies which direction is his old home?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> Did he get out the back or front?
> 
> Also as the crow flies which direction is his old home?


He got out the back, and the route to his old home would take him through the bottom left corner of the map.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> He got out the back, and the route to his old home would take him through the bottom left corner of the map.


I'd be leafletting in that direction then. Is there any way you can check that clump of trees just above the line that would take him home? I know you said there's some impenetrable woody scrubby area.

Thinking scared cat, I'd be out of the window and go to the first place to hide, then having calmed down a bit I'd be thinking food, then home. If he was that scared with you that he didn't come out or eat for 4 days, that's why I'm thinking scared cat mode. If someone along he way home feeds the foxes or stray cats, or has a cat with a cat flap, that seems more likely for getting food than turning up at someone's door crying, but he does need food, and he may not have the energy or ability to hunt enough prey. So I'd also be thinking bins if there are any. Is there a stream of any kind in the wooded areas?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Just wanted to say another one here thinking of you, ive been quietly checking this thread on my phone a few times a day hoping for news. If i lived anywhere near i would certainly be on tother patrol. Hope hes home soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> I'd be leafletting in that direction then. Is there any way you can check that clump of trees just above the line that would take him home? I know you said there's some impenetrable woody scrubby area.
> 
> Thinking scared cat, I'd be out of the window and go to the first place to hide, then having calmed down a bit I'd be thinking food, then home. If he was that scared with you that he didn't come out or eat for 4 days, that's why I'm thinking scared cat mode. If someone along he way home feeds the foxes or stray cats, or has a cat with a cat flap, that seems more likely for getting food than turning up at someone's door crying, but he does need food, and he may not have the energy or ability to hunt enough prey. So I'd also be thinking bins if there are any. Is there a stream of any kind in the wooded areas?


Sorry lovey, not sure which clump of trees you're talking about above the line?

The inpenetrable bit is right behind our garden fence. Doesn't look much on the map - I'll try and get a photo when it's light. The woods between the fields to the north are quite thin - we've patrolled up there most evenings. It's where Gav spotted the black cat earlier today (from a distance) but we haven't found any more signs. There's no stream.

The clump of woods just north-west of the primary school on the left of our row of houses is fenced off so we can't get in there.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Out of your house, turn right (west) and to the end of the row of houses. Cross that field - that clump of trees. Is that the primary school?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> Out of your house, turn right (west) and to the end of the row of houses. Cross that field - that clump of trees. Is that the primary school?


Oh yeah, all primary school. Can't go in there.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

That looks like such a good spot. Maybe the houses on your side of the road beyond the school might prove fruitful x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Shuuuuuuuuuuuush you most certainly are not!
> 
> You know how much I loved the Orange Cat but I used to get cross with him when he'd run across the laptop for the fourteenth fricking time in two minutes. :lol:


Aw thanks, funny how you remember the times they bugged you once they are no longer here :sad:
I actually came home early from work today coz I felt so guilty about upsetting my boys :blush:
I believe OC is watching over Tother and you, bless him at the bridge. Hopefully anyone you have missed with the leaflets will probably speak to neighbours and such and the word will spread well xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> That looks like such a good spot. Maybe the houses on your side of the road beyond the school might prove fruitful x


Will get leafleting tomorrow!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I lost one of out terriers once. Looked high and low for her. I have no neighbours, totally rural. after a few hours of looking for her...after we first noticed she was missing.rang the dog warden and police and everything else you do when a pet goes missing.

Finally, decided she would either come back when she was good and ready or she was lost for good.

Went into the utility and decided I may aswell do some laundry seeing as we had all wasted so much time looking for a dog. She was tucked up in some nice clean clothes that had been washed and dried.

The drier door was open, as was the door into the kitchen. She could/wuld have heard us shouting for her.

so, my point is...have you looked closer to home?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> I lost one of out terriers once. Looked high and low for her. I have no neighbours, totally rural. after a few hours of looking for her...after we first noticed she was missing.rang the dog warden and police and everything else you do when a pet goes missing.
> 
> Finally, decided she would either come back when she was good and ready or she was lost for good.
> 
> ...


We had the house upside down on Friday. The litter tray has not been used since (he was using it every night before he went missing).

I know that doesn't rule out his presence in the house, but I have honestly looked everywhere and been unable to find him. I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh yeah, all primary school. Can't go in there.


No where you could quietly climb over a fence? If not have a look on the website for the school, appreciate it is the holidays but they may have a phone number for a caretaker listed who may be willing to take you into the grounds to look,either that or there may be a phone number on the board outside the school. Failing that try the council.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear he's not been found yet. Really don't know what to suggest as there are so many fields and different routes its difficult to know which direction he headed in. 

If he went off from the rear of your property it might be a good idea to leaflet the houses and farms in Cob More Lane. If he managed to cross the road instead there are fields and the old railway line walk way so could be Newchapel or Packmoor (our previous dog once did a runner from the fields behind the High Street in Newchapel and was down by Aldi when my son caught him). 

Obviously too many houses to leaflet them all but there is a small newsagents in Newchapel and the late shop in Packmoor (by Brindleys Lock), and there is a late shop in Whitehill too - it might be worth asking them if they would put up one of your leaflets.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh still not home  ?
Looking at your map, my gut instinct is that he would have headed away from the houses into the open fields or woods, especially if the weather is fine.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I also feel strongly he is headed to his old home...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh yeah, all primary school. Can't go in there.


Shosh, wild horses would not keep me out, if I am being honest.

On the occasions when Merson & Oscar went AWOL, I was in folks gardens, garages, business premises. If it was night-time, I climbed over gates & fences.

Where & when possible, I did ask permission but, if folks were out, then I just went for it and be damned.

When my babies are missing, nothing & no-one gets in my way of searching for them. And one look at my face would probably stop any would-be challengers in their tracks! Lionesses have nothing on me.....!!

In these instances, you need to be brutal and tough it out.

I keep hoping, every day, that I'll see good news on this page. I've not given up hope yet, neither should you.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree with MB. When Harry went missing and I did my door to door, I physically walked with my neighbours to their sheds and garages to check with them. 

Politeness doesn't come into it, I know I'd be in those school grounds.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

i do agree with MB and SC about not being shy when it comes to cat rescue.
I have also accompanied neighbours into their garages, once put a ladder up and climbed into someone's bricked in back yard....and when Murphy was trapped under a neighbour's house I had to pull up floorboards to pull him out like a rabbit from a magician's hat.
The problem is that in all these cases, the cat had recognised my voice and cried out to me to alert me of their whereabouts......unfortunately, Tother is just as likely to hide from Shoshannah as from any other person.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

PP that's also where I'm coming from in thinking he is more likely to try to get back to his old house or hide in the woods than turn up in the garden, he didn't see it as home yet. Hopefully he will turn up at someone's house wanting to be fed, and hence my thoughts that leafletting in the direction of his old home might be more likely to yield results than the other direction.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Have caught up on this thread and am so sorry. Wish I lived nearer as would definitely be there to help look. I cannot add anything useful to all the suggestions made so far, but just wanted to say that my household is sending come home vibes your way. Xxx

I know this sounds like a totally random and daft idea. Are there any types of gadget shops that sell devices that detect a heat source? I think there are shops that sell "spy" type gadgets for fun. Am just thinking if there's something that could pick up a heat source, it may help when out in the woods or undergrowth where it's difficult to see. Yup, probably daft, but anything is worth trying.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Just caught up on this thread, I'm so sorry hun, I hope with all my heart that he's found very, very soon (((HUGS)))


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This is the first thread I look ofr whenever I get onto the forum. Whenever I see new activity, I hope it will be to announce that Tother has been found....


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> This is the first thread I look ofr whenever I get onto the forum. Whenever I see new activity, I hope it will be to announce that Tother has been found....


Same here. I must check in about 3 or 4 times a day, am really hoping for good news soon.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

So so sorry to read this. Fingers crossed for you Shosh. Hugs. x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

rox666 said:


> Same here. I must check in about 3 or 4 times a day, am really hoping for good news soon.


Same here, heres hoping hes found soon.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Shosh, wild horses would not keep me out, if I am being honest.
> 
> On the occasions when Merson & Oscar went AWOL, I was in folks gardens, garages, business premises. If it was night-time, I climbed over gates & fences.
> 
> ...


i have a missing cat (thats how i ended up here in the first place ) 
the trick is even while doing a late walkaround (with oh/friend etc safety first!!!) bring posters & tape + a colour photo ... 
where i live is where urban meets suburbs - mix of homes & businesses

of course i'd post posters up during the day, but when stopped by security guards i had the stuff to hand i'd say ' i'm looking for my missing cat....' then its not a problem, many would take a poster to put inside night guard station or let me post on wall/ gate etc their job is to stop theft - you go with good intentions..(.i was shining a torch in bushes...not windows!) and be super sweet when stopped, photo out, posters there - no problem

primary school - go in daytime to the office/caretaker ...most are nice people & will pin it on notice board or leave at reception desk - this week, no kids will be quieter so they will have a look at any cats onsite that match ( i do  )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions.

No signs yet.  His old owner has obviously been round again as some different 'missing' posters to ours have appeared down the other end of the road.

We caught the same cat as before in the trap again, he/she is obviously not very bright. 

I have borrowed a night vision camera from my friend and we set it up last night in the garden - caught nothing. I'm a bit wary to put it anywhere outside the garden as it's not mine and I don't want it getting nicked.

Tomorrow night OH is off work so we will go out on patrol again and camp out for a bit.

As for getting into the school, I can try - the fences are very tall and kind of spiky on top so don't think I'll be able to without killing myself. :001_unsure:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> As for getting into the school, I can try - the fences are very tall and kind of spiky on top so don't think I'll be able to without killing myself. :001_unsure:


no- weekday daytime into office with posters!!!
you can call & shake treats outside any hour


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

broccoli said:


> no- weekday daytime into office with posters!!!
> you can call & shake treats outside any hour


Flip I'll try, I work 12 hours a day all week! 

Actually, Gav's off this week, he might be able to go in.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

schools have websites & general email listed - send a good photo that will print in b & w  ...then have OH follow up if possible


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

broccoli said:


> no- weekday daytime into office with posters!!!
> you can call & shake treats outside any hour


Trouble is school will be closed for the Easter break


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Shoshanna, could you not contact your local council education dept who might be able to contact someone like the school caretaker to let you in to look around the grounds?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Charity said:


> Shoshanna, could you not contact your local council education dept who might be able to contact someone like the school caretaker to let you in to look around the grounds?


I can certainly try!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

****!

Just had a call about the cat!!!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> ****!
> 
> Just had a call about the cat!!!


Fantastic!! Has he been spotted?


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

What did they say?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Ummmmmm... You can't tell us all half a story :frown2:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Shosh ran out to follow it up straight away, I bet.....

We'll get the news when she gets back.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> ****!
> 
> Just had a call about the cat!!!


Everything crossed this leads to him being home x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed, hoping and praying it's Tother. 

Please, please be him xxx


----------



## robedha (Jun 29, 2013)

I've got my fingers, toes and just about everything else crossed.
I don't think I'll be able to sleep until we find out what's happening.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

EEEK 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh please, please let it be Tother. Hope we know before we go to bed otherwise it will be a sleepless night and up very early tomorrow.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

hope hope hope hoping it's good news.... X


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Please let it be him!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

oh I hope it is him


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Trying not to get my hopes up but I've got everything crossed!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Omg brill news, really hope it is him xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Please let it be Tother......


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my word! Could it be?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I so so hope so.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope it is Tother too 

Viv xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Everything crossed


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Not sure, TBH. We got a call all the way down from number 14 at the bottom of the hill (we are number 169) - she'd seen a black cat with some white on his face in her back garden and reckoned it was Tother from the pictures.

She tried to call him to her but he was nervous and jumped over her garden fence.

Her garden backs onto other back gardens in a neighbouring cul-de-sac.

We went straight down. Couldn't find anything in her garden. I was running low on flyers so we posted some strategically to her neighbours and the houses immediately behind her garden. Had a good search under cars etc. No luck unfortunately.

We're going to expand the leafleting area all the way down there, just in case it was him. Will get some more printed and posted tomorrow.

I'm not getting my hopes up - after all, there could be dozens of black and white cats around there - but it's worth pursuing. If she sees him again we'll try putting the trap in her garden.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh I hope she's on a full-on mission to keep a lookout for you. Maybe she could put out some food to encourage another sighting? Fingers crossed so hard for you. 

Is there a reward?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

CoCoTrio said:


> Oh I hope she's on a full-on mission to keep a lookout for you. Maybe she could put out some food to encourage another sighting? Fingers crossed so hard for you.
> 
> Is there a reward?


She did say she'd got some food she was going to put out.

There are two rewards - Gav and I have £400, and his previous owner put up £200 of her own separately.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Red is our house.

Green is the possible sighting.

Blue is what we've leafleted tonight. When I get more printed tomorrow we'll do all the rest around there.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Looks like it might very well be the direction tother would head, staying along the quiet side of the area. Let's hope you can catch the cat. At least you will be sure then.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's a photo his old owner took of Tother.

I'm so sad I never got the chance to know him, and may not get the chance even now. :crying:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww keep your spirits up hun xx


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sure you'll find him, and then he will wonder why he ever left you in the first place I bet orange cat is trying tell him go back to you! I can't even imagine what your going through I'd be lost without Freddie! I hope you find him soon xx


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I've just read through this all.. god I hope you find Tother - don't blame yourself. Things happen, I just pray he finds you, or you find him and he realised what a wonderful home he has waiting for him x


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Gosh he has such a distinctive face... it should be easy to recognise him, and the reward should _really_ get people motivated to keep a sharp lookout. Here's hoping for good news soon. x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless i so hope its him , hoping for more good news soon  xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Had to check in before work - I really hope its him!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I really hope you have some luck and find lovely Tother soon. You really are doing all you can - all you need is a little bit of luck. Come on Tother - make us all happy and come home x


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have got everything crossed that this is Tother and that you are reunited!


----------



## fi91 (May 21, 2013)

Just been reading all of this post - my god what a traumatic time you've been having - like everyone says, you can't blame yourself, cats will be cats, I really hope he comes home soon and realises that he's landed well and truly on his feet with you as his mum :thumbsup:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just caught up with this, keeping everything crossed that it is Tother.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Just catching up with the events. 

Fingers, toes, paws, eyes all crossed hoping that Tother has been sighted and is coming home safe and sound


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

I've been following this thread most days but not posted until now.What a roller coaster for you.Let's hope this sighting is a lucky sign.You're doing so much for him even though you've only just met him,surely you're hard work will pay off in the end and he'll be one lucky cat then! x


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I've just caught up with this thread, I really hope it's Tother, everything crossed for you.

We adopted a pair of cats when I was young, one was very, very nervous, and she spent the first two days under my mums bed and then escaped. Thankfully we did get her back, my mum spent several days sitting outside very early in the morning and after a couple of sightings did manage to catch her. She wasn't gone as long as Tother but don't give up hope.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

All paws and fingers crossed here that this sighting is of Tother. Is it possible that you could get another trap and locate near to where he was last seen or even in this ladys garden. He must be so so scared by now.

Keep your spirits up Shosh you will get to know Tother he will know eventually how much love you have for him. Good luck.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hi I know you were going camping out either last night or the night before , how did it go ,
did you camp out were gav had the sighting or near were the lady that phoned did , hope it went well and you have some news soon , 
keep thinking how tother is and hoping he has at least found a food source , keep thinking good vibes for you all


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

*NEWS.....*

The lady at number 14 has been in contact again to say that the black and white cat has come to her garden to eat for three nights in a row now.

She actually rang Tother's previous owner (call her M) this time and described the cat's markings, and M says from the lady's description it's definitely Tother! 

We're going down to hers now to place the trap (closed) in her garden with some of the food next to it, then in a couple of nights we will open the trap and hopefully he will go in!!!!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> *NEWS.....*
> 
> The lady at number 14 has been in contact again to say that the black and white cat has come to her garden to eat for three nights in a row now.
> 
> ...


Literally everything crossed.


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Waw! Great news !! I was literally doing my daily check as you were posting!


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> *NEWS.....*
> 
> The lady at number 14 has been in contact again to say that the black and white cat has come to her garden to eat for three nights in a row now.
> 
> ...


Arrrrrgh! That's brilliant news! And you know he's being fed. I've got everything crossed that he wanders into the trap ASAP!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still have everything crossed for you and hope all goes well xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I really hope you catch him soon and find it's definitely Tother.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooooo I really really hope it's Tother! Still got everything crossed xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very encouraging. He should be home with you soon!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Everything crossed here, hopefully he will be back with you soon.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Come on Tother........ Pleeeeasssse let it be him...... Everything crossed xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That is the best news I heard for ages.
Good thinking, getting him accustomed to the cage first before trying to lure him in. No use scaring him off......

Sounds like Tother will be home safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'm caught between remaining optimistic and not getting my hopes up too much!

We've placed the trap in the lady's garden and will look to open it in a couple of nights, once he's used to it.

Tell you what, if it is Tother I'm chipping him right away, whether he's settled in or not!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

All Moggy Paws, fingers & toes are crossed for you and Tother. Really hoping with all our hearts that he will be back with you soon.

xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Got everything crossed for you I really hope its him xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

All crossed it is him and can be caught xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am keeping the faith for you huni, bless the lady too who is looking out for him and may ultimately be his saviour bringing him home to safety. Still everything crossed here xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> I am keeping the faith for you huni, bless the lady too who is looking out for him and may ultimately be his saviour bringing him home to safety. Still everything crossed here xxx


Yes I think she deserves a bunch of flowers for her help even if it turns out not to be him!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

great news , how lovely of the woman in 14 feeding him and being so helpful ,couldn't imagine neighbours round here doing that , hope to be hearing good news soon , 
I know this sounds daft as I have never seen a cat trap but can you not disguise it as a comfy warm bed with blankets and food and water so he will go in it to investigate or sleep , then once he is in it ,you have him , because if he trusts it or not once he is in it , he is in it ,
he is going to be nervous anyway , 
but I suppose I understand you wanting him to get used to it , 
I would probably be too impatient but once he is in it he is in it , I am not making sense here but I hope you know what I mean ,
just happy he is finding food if it is even him ,
be home soon tother best wishes guys ,


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

cuddlycats said:


> great news , how lovely of the woman in 14 feeding him and being so helpful ,couldn't imagine neighbours round here doing that , hope to be hearing good news soon ,
> I know this sounds daft as I have never seen a cat trap but can you not disguise it as a comfy warm bed with blankets and food and water so he will go in it to investigate or sleep , then once he is in it ,you have him , because if he trusts it or not once he is in it , he is in it ,
> he is going to be nervous anyway ,
> but I suppose I understand you wanting him to get used to it ,
> ...


The trap belongs to Cats Protection and they have suggested doing it this way; it is covered with a blanket so it's more of a hidey hole, as it were.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Bless the lady who has taken the time to call. All of the crew here send very best wishes and really hope that Tother is reunited with you soon. I don't get on here regularly, but this thread is one that I check each time.

Xxx


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Crossing fingers!!! Such good news about the sightings. hopehopehope he's back with you soon. x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have to say...

I am slightly worried that if this IS Tother, and he IS found, that his previous owner will want him back after all of this.

:001_huh:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I have to say...
> 
> I am slightly worried that if this IS Tother, and he IS found, that his previous owner will want him back after all of this.
> 
> :001_huh:


Tough luck if she does!

Wasn't she the person who couldn't come help you look as she was too busy, and couldnt make the time to come and call him, even knowing that her voice was the one he would most likely respond to after such a short time of being rehomed?

I know that she actually has tried to help since her initial response, but at the end of the day she rehomed him, and she wasn't in any great rush to help when he first went missing.

So if I were _you_, and she told _me_ she wanted him back, I would tell her to go whistle (or words to that effect  )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Tough luck if she does!
> 
> Wasn't she the person who couldn't come help you look as she was too busy, and couldnt make the time to come and call him, even knowing that her voice was the one he would most likely respond to after such a short time of being rehomed?
> 
> ...


Aw don't, she's a nice lady.  Tother went missing on the Friday and we only called her on the Saturday morning, and she was in London that weekend helping her son with something so she couldn't do anything from there at such short notice.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I have to say...
> 
> I am slightly worried that if this IS Tother, and he IS found, that his previous owner will want him back after all of this.
> 
> :001_huh:


Well, up to YOU...if it is him, and I hope it is....if she asks for him back, have a think and choose whats right for all of you.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

IF it's Tother, and IF she wants him back, the only character whose interests should make a decision are TOTHER's.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> IF it's Tother, and IF she wants him back, the only character whose interests should make a decision are TOTHER's.


very true , he is best were He is actually happy 
saying that if its ok to ask why did the original owner re home ,

half joking here but what I have read on this forum about picking their own homes maybe he has picked number 14 as at a very stressful time for him he chose to go there a few time , If it is tother , hope number 14 likes cats ,she seems too ,


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hang on, I think we're losing the plot here, remember he'd only been with you a few days, it would have been exactly the same had he been with anyone else and many other cats would have done exactly the same, I know my Bunty would at that stage yet now she is the happiest girl and very attached to me. Give the poor lad a chance, when he comes home, he just needs time to settle (with all windows closed!). Let today be the day!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm guessing the previous owner signed him over to the CP in which case I believe he belongs to them (if anyone). Remember she gave him up for reasons which I am assuming are still relevant and current.
After all of this I believe he is just meant to be with you


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow fingers crossed it's him! In fact everything crossed!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Charity said:


> Hang on, I think we're losing the plot here, remember he'd only been with you a few days, it would have been exactly the same had he been with anyone else and many other cats would have done exactly the same, I know my Bunty would at that stage yet now she is the happiest girl and very attached to me. Give the poor lad a chance, when he comes home, he just needs time to settle (with all windows closed!). Let today be the day!


Keeping everything crossed it is Tother - excellent advice from Charity above - you KNOW you can offer Tother a great home, dont loose sight of that because of one mistake .


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

We have got everything crossed that this is Tother and that you can safely catch him and bring him home!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Wishing you the very best of luck that this is Tother and you can get him back safetly


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> I'm guessing the previous owner signed him over to the CP in which case I believe he belongs to them (if anyone). Remember she gave him up for reasons which I am assuming are still relevant and current.
> After all of this I believe he is just meant to be with you


He was a Home-From-Home so never technically in the care of Cats Protection (otherwise he would have been chipped etc).

He originally belonged to M's (previous owner) neighbour but they moved away and she took him in. However he was being bullied by her other cats and she felt he needed a single-cat home, hence she decided to rehome him.

IF it is him and IF we catch him and IF I am allowed to keep him then I will be certainly keeping all windows locked shut. 

Number 14 called this morning to say she saw 'Tother' on the patch of grass opposite her house first thing, and that having seen him now in daylight she is 100% it is him. :001_unsure:

Hope he comes back to eat next to the trap tonight.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Charity said:


> Hang on, I think we're losing the plot here, remember he'd only been with you a few days, it would have been exactly the same had he been with anyone else and many other cats would have done exactly the same, I know my Bunty would at that stage yet now she is the happiest girl and very attached to me. Give the poor lad a chance, when he comes home, he just needs time to settle (with all windows closed!). Let today be the day!


Thanks for this. <3 xxxx

It's hard trying to find a cat you feel hates you just so you can drag him back to a house he escaped from.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there anyway the lovely No. 14 could try to get a piccie of him so you can be sure?

It would be utterly heart-breaking to go through all this for it not to be him at the end of it.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Thanks for this. <3 xxxx
> 
> It's hard trying to find a cat you feel hates you just so you can drag him back to a house he escaped from.


Shosh - he wasn't with you long enough to 'hate' you.

The poor wee b*gger had landed in his 3rd home in his short life and didn't know what the feck was going on.

He 'escaped' because the opportunity to do so was there. My four love me to bits but it wouldn't stop them making the most of an open window let me tell you!

WHEN you get him back, and he has had time to settle in and realise your home is a good home and he relaxes, he WILL love you beyond reason.

And, I can tell you now, your love for him will be off the scale because the harder we have to work with a cat, the more we adore them and enjoy the rewards as they blossom into happy contended little beings.

.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

cuddlycats said:


> very true , he is best were He is actually happy
> saying that if its ok to ask why did the original owner re home ,
> 
> half joking here but what I have read on this forum about picking their own homes maybe he has picked number 14 as at a very stressful time for him he chose to go there a few time , If it is tother , hope number 14 likes cats ,she seems too ,


This isn't a ase of a cat voting with his feet. It is a spooked, insecure cat trying to find his feet. Of course he is happy he is being fed but tbat doesnt mean he chooses to live there. He nëds to get used to his new home with Shosh...


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh thats such good news at the very least he is alive, uninjured and eating. If it were me I would put traps and food all around this ladys house just to be on the safe side lol.

Good luck, positive vibes and big hugs going out to you.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shosh he doesn't hate you, he hasn't got to know you yet. He is scared in an unfamiliar environment and he took his chance to run from it. Give him a chance to get to know you before he decides he hates you :devil:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

As if!!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Come on Tother make us all happy knowing that you are finally safe and back where you belong :yesnod:


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Come on Tother please be you. I have everything crossed. Been checking this post everyday hoping for good news let today be the day


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Shosh, why do you say 'if I'm allowed to keep him'. He is YOUR cat now, whatever happens, the previous owner gave him over to you officially so she has no rights to have him back and there is no-one else in the picture. You couldn't have eyes in the back of your head and as Moggybaby says, this is the third home he's had in a short time, he doesn't know whether he is coming or going and has probably had several weeks if not months in fear if he didn't like living with other cats. This doesn't all go away in five minutes. He needs your love for a period of time to feel safe and happy again and he will.


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> This isn't a ase of a cat voting with his feet. It is a spooked, insecure cat trying to find his feet. Of course he is happy he is being fed but tbat doesnt mean he chooses to live there. He nëds to get used to his new home with Shosh...


I get it ,that's why I put half joking ,

I just hope he is ok and found soon ,I check this thread at least 5 times a day ,and think of a distressed cat not knowing what is happening ,as long as he is found healthy and happy and soon , that is the main thing


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Thanks for this. <3 xxxx
> 
> It's hard trying to find a cat you feel hates you just so you can drag him back to a house he escaped from.


 Toughen up woman!! If you had been behind the sofa for a number of days I am sure you would fancy a good old roam around outside. If Tother hated you he would have gone further afield.

I was thinking about you on Monday, dad rang me at work quite upset saying he was sorry he had lost my dog! He is nearly 4 years old (Dougie that is not Dad) always had good recall and never ventured far when off lead always keeps an eye on you and doesn't like you out of his sight yet he bannered off. Turns out he followed a Jack Russell that is left out to roam all the time and went to the Royal Oak near to Mow Cop. Luckily they recognised him and shut him in their yard and let dad know where he was


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Hang on in there Shosh - when Tother knows you, he will love you to bits. It was just a really unfortunate accident that he got out so early on. I am hoping with all my heart that you catch him really soon and give him all the love you and PF members have been storing up for him. Stay strong x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

At this moment, Tother may well 'hate' you for being his third home in such a short time, for uprooting him once again and leaving him wondering where he has been taken _this_ time. But he will learn that things are different this time, that you are truly there for him, and that he has now found his forever home. And he will settle in and love you to bits.

Last night, my beloved Romeo 'hated' me for having a good look at his injured paw, and the hobbled down the stairs and out the cat flap before I could prevent him. I didn't want him outside with an injured paw and possibly an open wound, but he left in a huff and he still wasn't there for our usual morning ritual of tripping me over on my way to the shower, watching me wash and drying my legs for me. In fact, hubby didn't locate him till halfway this afternoon. I hardly slept, knowing that he was outside and too spooked by our interest in his sore paw to come home.

And Romeo will 'hate' me again tonight when I pack him off to the vet's. It is one of the hazards of being a cat slave. We do something wrong in their eyes, and they will be angry, insulted, or sometimes scared. But fortunately, they will forgive us and love us again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I know. <3

Found this video of my Orange, who also hated me much of the time just for living in his house. 

Warning: nothing happens in video. Just Orange.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=571717768637


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> I know. <3
> 
> Found this video of my Orange, who also hated me much of the time just for living in his house.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Orange Cat!! Love that stripey tail.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Shosh, don't you think our new puss, Topper, looks a lot like Orange Cat?


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

What a lovely cat!

Really hope you are reunited with Tother soon!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I remember he was a home from home, thought perhaps if the owner got CP involved there might have been something signed.
Anyway, I think the previous owner will be very happy for you to still have Tother when he appears - she has seen first hand how much you care about him already, hasn't she 
You two are just meant to be now


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

It's lovely to be reading thoughts of how Tother will feel when he gets home. Sounds really positive.  So many fingers crossed all over the place. x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

What fantastic news that Tother has been found.  Its only a matter of time now , Shoshannah, before you get him back. I have everything crossed that he gets used to going in that trap pretty soon.

Of course he's still yours. No-one else would have gone to the lengths that you have to get him back. He will soon settle once he's home. Its worth finding out what the lady at no 14 has been feeding him then you won't worry that he doesn't like your food.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hope you can trap him and get him home. 

Good news


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you, really hope that Tother comes home soon.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Anything further to report Shosh?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Holding my breath!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Still have everything crossed and thinking of you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Anything further to report Shosh?


Nothing much - number 14 only saw him briefly last night, but the food had gone this morning.

We asked her to place the food next to the trap tonight and if he comes and eats it we will try opening the trap tomorrow.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

HOLY MOLY!

Number 14 had different plans! She's just called to say 'Tother' is in the trap!!!

Going down now. Christ, I hope it's him.....


----------



## Tenar (Mar 29, 2014)

We are all rooting for you, hon. I do so hope it's him. (Otherwise it sounds like you might be adopting a very similar-looking cat!)


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Omg this is such good news. Please let us know if he is hime safe!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh wow everything is crossed here that it is him, never gonna sleep now until we know for sure. Good Luck
Think this page may just be about to crazy


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You just have to hold your nerve over the weekend then. He knows there is food at no 14 so I am sure that he will be there for it.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Gaaaaaaaaah, please be Tother, cat-in-a-trap!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Please let it be him!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Please, please be tother. I so hope it is him x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Sooo excited! Really hope it's tother. Please update us as soon as you can xxx


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hope it is him 

Can't wait to hear, but either way good to know what good neighbours number 14 are! They have been stars :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh Crikey - look what happened while I was typing my last post and getting a cuppa! Hope it is Tother!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ooh so hoping it is him, good luck xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed here & hoping for a happy ending!!


----------



## sem73 (Jan 30, 2009)

So hope it's Tother!.....been following this thread with baited breath!...... Was going to have an early night as I'm shattered but will just have to stay up for news!!!

Sarah


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Please, please let it be him.....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Please please please be Tother!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It's not him. 

Lookalike, admittedly, but not him. His previous owner also came over and confirmed it's not Tother. 

The lady at number 14 is very upset. I will take her some flowers in the morning, she's been so very helpful.

His previous owner is also understandably upset. She sounded like she had given up this time. She said he's probably miles away by now and that he'll be fine wherever he is. I feel so guilty. He was her cat and I lost him.

Me? I'm gonna keep looking.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh no! I am broken hearted that it's not tother so can't begin to imagine how you feel. Don't give up hope.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Please don't give up hope. There's still a very good chance that he will turn up. And you've done everything you possibly could meantime to find him. You mustn't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry this time... but good for you, he is still out there somewhere waiting for you xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh noooo. I am gutted for you x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah that is sad. But you have made a new friend at no 14, and Tother may yet turn up. Hugs.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh no  im so, so sorry, i really thought it would be him. Dont give up, he is out there somewhere. Please dont feel too guilty, you offered her cat a fantastic home, and this was just an unfortunate accident. For the record i still think he will be found.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry it wasn't him , but as others have please don't give up hope and we will all keep hoping with you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry  Such a disappointment


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Not sure where to go next with this. I've got a pile of flyers and can extend my leafleting area.

I think someone mentioned the camping thing before - I didn't do it in the end as we were following the new lead, but I think we will camp out over the weekend and see if we see anyone.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Perhaps even start leafletting lampposts etc. in his old area also, as if he is heading that way he could have gone quite far. Although as he was so nervous i think he may be closer to you, the camping is a great idea.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Camping sounds good. So sorry to hear he's not home yet.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn! I think we'd all set our hearts on it being him. Come on Tother, where are you? Wherever he is, lets hope someone rescues him soon and sees your flyers etc.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

P.S. Shosh, have you put something in your local paper so anyone in your area might see it?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Charity said:


> P.S. Shosh, have you put something in your local paper so anyone in your area might see it?


No, I have no idea what our local paper is... will have to try and find out.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!   

I was so hoping it was him. So sorry it's not. 

Have you put flyers up in local pet stores and not so local ones? I'd be round my nearest [email protected] / Kennelgate etc asking them to put one up. 

Do you have ice-cream van in your area? Ask them to pop one in their window.

Put one in the back window of your car when you are in your local area & the car is parked up overnight.

Also put one in your front window if you are on the street. 

Ask other local shops, and some slightly further afield to put one up in their windows.

When I had to search for mine in the past, I found everyone to be most helpful and kind. Even the local pubs put flyers up for me.

The secret is to smile sadly a lot, be oh-so polite and thank profusely when they agree. Worked for me every time. 


.


----------



## jessica93 (Mar 21, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> No, I have no idea what our local paper is... will have to try and find out.


Isn't the sentinel our local paper cause that covers all of Staffordshire and I know many people read the sentinel and it also gets delivered in Newcastle so if he has wondered back home people in the Newcastle area would see it xx


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Am so sorry it wasn'tTother - we were all rooting for him in my household. I so wish I lived nearby as I would be there in heartbeat

I am a novice owner, so cannot offer any more advice, but wanted to send hugs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Why don't you contact the local paper and ask them if they would do an article - nothing ventured nothing gained, they can only say no.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Shosh, I'm sorry it wasn't Tother  xx

Pleased don't give up hope, he is out there and will be found.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I have everything crossed you find him soon. xx_


----------



## Kimsey (Apr 6, 2014)

Just seen this post. I finished reading it and realised I'd held my breathe through half of it. Fingers crossed for you. 2 thoughts was the cat trapped at 14, 100% the one she had been seeing every night. Could this be coincidence that she trapped another cat. She did say it was definitely Tother she saw before and could you get a recording of M's voice that you could play later on a night and early on a morning. Good luck, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Charity said:


> Why don't you contact the local paper and ask them if they would do an article - nothing ventured nothing gained, they can only say no.


I would start a FB campaign 'Come Home Tother'


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

The thing I still have in the back of my mind is that Tother didn't eat for 4 days before going missing, did he? Or have I got that wrong? If so, he would have left the house quite weak, so he would have had to either kill something quickly or find a friendly house where maybe food was left out or someone spotted him and left food out for him. Do we know if he is an accomplished hunter?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet  Not sure if this applies to where you live but if there's a lot of foreigners around you might want to translate your posters into another language too. MB did that


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry it wasn't Tother, please don't give up hope.

We have everything crossed here for you. xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I'm so sorry he hasn't been found yet  Not sure if this applies to where you live but if there's a lot of foreigners around you might want to translate your posters into another language too. MB did that


I can translate it into Polish and ask my mother to translate it into German. 
Everything crossed for a happy reunion.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

slartibartfast said:


> I can translate it into Polish
> .


I think you just stole Joy84's job! 

I still think getting him out on FB might help....we have a few active local groups so I am sure you will have too, and then everyone can share with local friends etc


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Oh no what a let down. He can't have vanished into thin air.Surely with all that your doing there must be some news soon.Fingers crossed.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I think you just stole Joy84's job!


Sorry, Joy84...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just read this thread. 
I am so so sorry, I hope that this has a happy ending.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

That must be devastating that it isn't him  I'm so sorry to hear that it isn't good news


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Keep going Shosh all the ideas you have been given are great and hopefully it will him home to you sooner or later.

Paws and fingers still crossed. Come on Tother come home.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

Dear Tother

I knowz that you is scared and doz not know wot is happeningz and I doz understandz this but your new uman is very upsetz and worried abowt you and doz really wantz you to cum back home. She az dun all sotz of fings to find you and really wantz you to cum back. She haz been dayz and dayz looking for you.

I knowz that you wud have a luvly time wiv your new slave. Pleez cum out of hidin 

We wantz to getz to knowz you and you have lotz of friendz here on PF

Cum back soonz

Luv

George, Milly and Ollie and our slave Di


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jessica93 said:


> Isn't the sentinel our local paper cause that covers all of Staffordshire and I know many people read the sentinel and it also gets delivered in Newcastle so if he has wondered back home people in the Newcastle area would see it xx


Lol okay I will look into that!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> The thing I still have in the back of my mind is that Tother didn't eat for 4 days before going missing, did he? Or have I got that wrong? If so, he would have left the house quite weak, so he would have had to either kill something quickly or find a friendly house where maybe food was left out or someone spotted him and left food out for him. Do we know if he is an accomplished hunter?


I asked his old owner this and she wasn't really sure. :blink:

I would imagine he's visited a house somewhere. Need to expand leafleting ever further.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

slartibartfast said:


> Sorry, Joy84...


No probs 
Only proves my point that there's too many of us Poles around :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Any news Shosh? Thinking about you every day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, we're still here waiting and wondering Shosh.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> No, I have no idea what our local paper is... will have to try and find out.


Sorry it wasn't him you must be so disappointed

Its the Sentinel (biggest coverage so don't bother with Biddulph/Congleton Chronicle). There is a lost/found pet section too. Might also be worth asking Radio Stoke or Signal Radio to put a call out


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Needless to say, Tother is not back. We had a call from someone down the road saying they thought they'd seen him on the green. Gav's had a look but of course a single sighting is hard to follow up - besides, that's quite close to number 14 so it could be the fake Tother again.

We haven't been able to camp out yet - Gav is ill and I wouldn't want to sit out there by myself in the middle of the night.

I have to admit, my hope is really slipping.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

get well soon Gav x, theres a glimmer of hope still there shining bright , the weather is good , and you know im sure he's out there having a ball living on the wild side , don't give up but rest up too otherwise you will get ill as well xx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear he hasn't turned up yet. You've clearly done everything you reasonably can to find him. Cats are generally pretty resilient and resourceful creatures, so chances are he's ok, wherever he is. Life can be pretty strange sometimes - you may find he'll reappear at some point, probably when you least expect it. Take care of yourself and Gav meantime.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty certain that he'll be alright, wherever he is. Just so gutted I lost him.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just a thought although it has probably been mentioned, have you rang around the local rescues to see if he may have been handed in?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Everytime I see that there has been an update to this thread I'm hoping that there is good news about Tother. I really do hope that he's back with you before too long xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just catching up with this...... so sorry and hugs to you.

Hoping Tother comes home soon.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Also in your job as a vet can you email other practises asking them to look out for a cat matching his description, in case he is brought in.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Also in your job as a vet can you email other practises to look out for a cat matching his description, in case he is brought in.


Yeah all the local practices have got him on their file and a photo of him.  xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

It is so sad that tother hasn't been reunited with you but don't give up on either tother or getting another cat.


----------

